# who cut the cord?



## QuintinsMommy

My mom did :thumbup: she said she didnt want to, but she ended up saying yes when they asked :thumbup:


----------



## LauraBee

It was planned that Jade would, but emergency c-section meant it was probably a doctor.


----------



## lizardbreath

Both my girls were the doctor I told Dan if he did it I would kill him.


----------



## 17thy

DH, I told him if he DIDN'T do it I'd kill him. hahaha.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Lauraxamy

My Mum or OH wouldnt with Laila, I really wanted them to. My Mum wasn't there with Harley, but again OH wouldn't.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Don't remember :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

My mom did. DH and I weren't together at the time.


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Who knows. OH was supposed to but i had emergency c section so some nurse im sure


----------



## x__amour

Doctors. I was yelling over the curtain to remember to let OH do it and they forgot. :(


----------



## lizardbreath

vinteenage said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Both my girls were the doctor I told Dan if he did it I would kill him.
> 
> ...Why?
> 
> OH did it. He was totally skeeved out by it but I really wanted him to do it, so he did.Click to expand...

Because I felt that it was something doctors should do. Not parents. It's my opinion though its not right nor wrong


----------



## leoniebabey

i've no idea it was all a bit of a blur i think the dr did it though with them having to whisk him out so quickly and him being a little shocked and not breathing


----------



## stephx

OH x


----------



## hot tea

I cut Ramsay's cord. The midwives cut Falko's cord. Didn't even ask of Emiel wanted to do it, and he was in shock haha.


----------



## annabel2712

my oh did
his mom recorded it O:


----------



## we can't wait

DH cut LO's cord. My mom took pictures of him cutting it, too.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I had a c-section so the doctor. But OH never wanted to do it any way as he thought it was gross.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I wanted too cut Lylas cord but asked OH to do it and he loved it :)


----------



## LauraBee

hot tea said:


> I cut Ramsay's cord. The midwives cut Falko's cord. Didn't even ask of Emiel wanted to do it, and he was in shock haha.

I was gonna do Bee's myself if Jade didn't want to, but like I said earlier, it never went to plan anyway.


----------



## emyandpotato

OH did. I actually wanted delayed cord clamping and a natural third stage but felt so belittled by the midwife that I was afraid to ask :blush:


----------



## Rhio92

The midwife I think... I dunno if they asked FOB or not, it's very blurry x


----------



## amygwen

OH wanted to but since I had an EMCS he wasn't able to.


----------



## ~RedLily~

The midwife did. She asked me but I said no and there wasn't anyone else in the room.


----------



## jemmie1994

OH did :) he was desperate to do it all along but i was so out of it i didnt even notice, was about 2 days after when i asked him if he actually got to do it


----------



## mum_erin

my OH did it and he'll do it again this time


----------



## MommyGrim

My best friend Hanna did, my mom refused :haha:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

my mom!


----------



## Kaisma

My OH even though he said whole pregnancy that he wouldnt!


----------



## Melibu90

^^ same
OH didnt want to said it was disgusting and didnt want to hold baby until the goo was off he swiftly changed his mind :haha:


----------



## imaginary8x

My nan did it. :flower:


----------



## o.o

OH did. I told him I would never talk to him again if he didn't


----------



## AirForceWife7

My MIL did. Jon was at basic training and couldn't even be there for the birth :cry:


----------



## Mb2012

OH did :D it's one of the few moments I remember the Dr speaking during my delivery.


----------



## Strawberrymum

my mum :)


----------



## emmylou92

My OH deliverd her, passed her to me and cut the cord! Just the way I wanted it.


----------



## daydreamerx

the MW they didnt even ask if OH wanted to do it i was so gutted:nope: they cut it straight away aswell even though id said i wanted to wait for a bit


----------



## Mei190

OH did ours. The midwives at the place I went to were lovely and spent ages making sure we had everything like we wanted it. Luckily. 

(OH went in saying he didn't want to do it. The midwives persuaded him I think...lol!)


----------



## shelx

One of the midwives im guessing :shrug:


----------



## tasha41

Doctor.. emergency c-section.. OH probably would have been allowed but then he'd see me all cut open :mrgreen:


----------



## smatheson

Oh did but it was funny because before he did it he had to sit down cause he said he felt like he was gonna pass out:haha: but my dad was right next to him coaching him telling him he needed to or he might regret it later so he got up and cut the cord. He was glad he did it too:thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

OH did.


----------



## ShelbyLee

My mw bc LO's cord was wrapped around her shoulder. And my mother was in the way of OH getting to it.


----------



## lauram_92

The midwife did. It was me and my Mum in the room, and I think my Mum wanted to do it but they never offered.


----------



## cammy

I only found out yesterday that OH did, I thought they just raced him off to NICU and cut it themselves but apparently they let OH, even though he wasn't breathing and failing.


----------



## Lilys mummy

The midwife cut Lilys cord.
Their dad cut Maddisons cord.


----------



## imprfcttense

OH did. I'd never even thought about cutting it myself. Maybe for the next one!


----------



## mommie2be

the doctor. im guessing because it was wrapped around his neck & he was having trouble breathing, but she didn't even ask us.


----------



## bbyno1

I wanted my OH to do it but they just went ahead and done it :(


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

OH did for both mind :)


----------



## first_time_ma

umm i honestly dont remember... i think i will ask oh tonight and find out.


----------



## Bexxx

emyandpotato said:


> OH did.* I actually wanted delayed cord clamping and a natural third stage but felt so belittled by the midwife* that I was afraid to ask :blush:

Same! I did ask though but I was so embarrassed. They looked at me like I was insane.

Never happened though because of the meconium, one of the midwives would have cut it :(


----------



## mayb_baby

Dr. did as it was an emergency :(


----------



## holly2234

DH did it :)


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

I wanted my DH to but my daughter was an emergency c section, so the doctor did and with my son because the cord was wrapped around his neck the doctor had to again so it was done quickly enough


----------



## aidensxmomma

DH got to cut the cord for all three of our kids. :thumbup:


----------



## 10.11.12

The doctor did. My mom didn't like the idea of being the one to separate her from me.


----------



## octosquishy

My hubby :) We didn't think he'd be that involved, considering it was an emergency c-section, but they still let him cut the cord :) <3


----------



## Kians_Mummy

OH did. I can still remember him crying while cutting it :cloud9:


----------



## MrsEngland

Hubby cut her cord, he said he wasn't sure that he'd want to but he did when it came to it


----------



## Elizax

OH wanted to do it but because LO swallowed mucus they had to cut it quick and rush him out for oxygen :flow:


----------



## Munchkinn_

My mum cut it , the midwife just shoved the scissors(?) in her hand and told her to cut it :)


----------



## beanzz

OH, I forced him to :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Midwife. Didn't give OH a choice. But I think it was because they wanted to rush her for oxygen as she came out so fast. :shrug:


----------



## veganmama

random nurse 

i kept it on for 24 hours because i wanted to do a lotus birth but i was in so much pain and stress from the stitches and breastfeeding i couldnt manage to deal with the cord/placenta aswell


----------



## EffyKat

For both my boys my OH did it. He wanted to and even asked the doctor if he could when my first LO was born.


----------



## TaraxSophia

OH did it :) and he'll do it with this one too!


----------



## YoungMummy08

my son was an emergency section so doctor did, my daughter was planned & they let OH do it


----------



## KiwiMOM

my OH, he said right up to the end he wouldn't do it too :dohh: He also said he wouldn't catch her but he did :cloud9:


----------



## 112110

Doctor...I'm pretty sure


----------



## samisshort

OH did :) my doctor turned to him and asked if he wanted to


----------



## 060509.x

OH did! :)


----------

